# Palm Cay, Florida ?



## 2goldens (May 11, 2015)

I presently reside in Ohio.  My home is currently listed for sale and am looking for places to retire in central Florida...Gainesville, Ocala, Williston area.  I would like to be in a community that would allow me to join into card games or just light socializing.  I do not play golf any longer and my main interest is  in training my Golden Retriever.  I came across Palm Cay which sounds like just what I would like.  Does anyone have information for this place.  Is it kept up nicely?  Anything you can tell me would be appreciated.  I was also told about Top of the World, but that does have a big golf community and is a little more expensive for me.  Thank You!


----------



## Manatee (Aug 30, 2015)

Gainesville/Ocala/etc are _North _central FL.  They are much cooler in the winter than places further south.  I would not go anyplace further north than Tarpon Springs.


----------



## Waterlilly (Sep 12, 2015)

I live in Lake City, just north of Gainesville. By Ohio standards it's teeshirt weather in the winter. But, it does get cold and it is damp. Having said that, the summers are hot and humid, July and August, my dogs won't even go outside. It doesn't cool off until November and our seasons are winter and summer. Ocala is very much horse country and has a lot of activities but anywhere in the middle of the state is hot, although Orlando is really nice, it is hot.  The Villages is nice. Sarasota is beautiful and not as crowded as the Clearwater area, the Space Coast is nice. Florida has a lot of different things to offer, something for everyone. It is not all palm trees and sand. The north Florida area you mentioned can be rural and more "southern" than the south, lol.  Gainesville is very much a college town and even though I live 30 minutes away, I hate to go there, yet it has excellent healthcare. Explore and enjoy, I think you'll find what you are looking for!


----------



## jujube (Sep 12, 2015)

I live in the Orlando area (except for the summers during which nobody in their right mind would live there).  Winters are pretty mild, except for short really cold spells.  Summers are unbearable.  I've always liked the Fort Myers area.......more temperate there.


----------



## MJC-56 (Sep 28, 2015)

I live in Jupiter, North Palm Beach county.  This is the northern edge of weather that is considered sub-tropical.   Winters are nice and periods of cold weather can be measured in hours.  Summers are hot, as should be expected, but the beach is only 10 minutes away and it's much cooler with an ocean breeze.   I do think that the west coast of Florida has better weather ...should have moved there instead.  However, I love my community (Jupiter Farms).  Great people, live and let live with no homeowners assoc.


----------

